# Questions re. flowering



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I have recently gotten my first flowers in aquatic plants. My apon ulvaceus has sent out about 4 flower stalks with a flower on each! Very exciting.

Just wondering what I should do about these stalks. Should I cut them off at the base before the flowers begin to die? I want to leave them in the tank for as long as possible but also don't want a big mess of seeds all over the place.

The flowers look like this one except they are completely under water or at least 75% under for one.


----------

